# Rope removed from Eagle



## firecrazy73 (Jul 10, 2006)

The rope that had to be left in the river from a raft recovery operation on the Eagle in Eagle from this seasons early high water has been removed. It was an orange 1/2 inch static rope about 150' in length wrapped around the sewage pipe that crosses the river at the Eagle County Fairgrounds. 

Yes, we are all aware of how dangerous it is to leave rope in the water, at the time however, there were no other options present.


----------

